# Poll:Possible Agile 8 string wood top finishes



## Galius (Feb 11, 2010)

I contacted Kurt about adding Bubinga, Spalted Maple, and possibly Zebrawood tops to the Septor 8s, and possibly the Interceptor 8s and Intrepids all depending on the hastle of multiple variations. The last Septor 8 run was bolt on standards so this would be *"Septor Dual Passive Pro"*. It would be a ways off since the summer runs are already in motion so this is to get details nailed down. Here are a couple examples and we hope to have some more coming, but it seems like a good option to give the Agile 8s an even more custom handbuilt look (Sherman, Blackdroid, ECT). Vote for what you would be most inclined to purchase so we can let Kurt know how much demand there would be.

A huge thanks to Dave (djohns74) for putting the time into mockups.

EDIT: What does everyone think about the idea of a "premium pro" (pro with special wood top)?? Mabey have neck thru with rosewood/maple fretboards (Kurt said ebony would likely be too hard to bother with)?? Just an idea as I know the goal of the Agiles is to keep em affordable, but Kurt might be able to work a good price out to make it worthwhile. Just thought I would throw that idea out there.

1. Bubinga 



















2. Spalted Maple 


















3. Zebrawood


----------



## Necris (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the look of bubinga. I think it would look great with an ebony fretboard. My money is currently going toward a custom. But if these become a possibility id definitely put down money on one.


----------



## Galius (Feb 11, 2010)

Kurt said he would LOVE the input on this.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 11, 2010)

Necris said:


> I love the look of bubinga. I think it would look great with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## Origin (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm usually a fan of spalted, but the bubinga does look nice. I can't put my finger on exactly what the zebra would be good with, but I know it doesn't suck...just...hard to pinpoint


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 11, 2010)

I could go either way between Bubinga and spalted maple, but I picked latter even though I know it's more common. Zebrawood is cool, but I think it looks best in a subdued or contrasted role.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted Zebrawood. Although I LOVE spalted maple, I hate it when it's flamed because the grain and flames intersect. Looks weird and way too busy.

A non-flamed spalted top like this would look awesome on an 8.

Agile TC-1200 Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 11, 2010)

zebra wood top AND fret board


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a sucker for spalted maple


----------



## Ironberry (Feb 11, 2010)

Loving Bubinga. Zebrawood is nice, but, as with spalted maple, seems to be inconsistent.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 11, 2010)

bulbinga with a glossy finish, not the sort of matte that it appears to be on that bass. i would just have to make sure i dont mistake it for a piece of furniture and sit on it!

i like my spalted maple instrument as you see it below, but honestly im sure i like it on other, more NORMAL shapes.


----------



## Galius (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool keep em coming guys!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 11, 2010)

I love all of them and would try to buy one if i still have money left over after the Pendulum comes out.


----------



## Galius (Feb 11, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I love all of them and would try to buy one if i still have money left over after the Pendulum comes out.


 
Never know, mabey one of these could be an option...


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright i voted spalted. I really like all of them though.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted Zebrawood because I can get a spalted maple or bubinga guitar any day.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 12, 2010)

Bubinga for me. Spalted is either done really well (BRJ) or it's meh. I've not been particularly impressed with photos of Rondo spalts.


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 12, 2010)

Bubinga is great if it gets dyed and has a little burst on it, but spalted maple looks really good with just a gloss, so I think that would be easier (cheaper).


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 12, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> Voted Zebrawood. Although I LOVE spalted maple, I hate it when it's flamed because the grain and flames intersect. Looks weird and way too busy.
> 
> A non-flamed spalted top like this would look awesome on an 8.
> 
> Agile TC-1200 Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com



Since that baby is going to be my next guitar within the next 12 months, i am voting for Spalted Maple.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 12, 2010)

normally i'd vote for spalted,but i voted for bubinga BECAUSE:

Agile always opted for providing an awesome quality/money ratio
So..What do you expect from the looks of expensive custom woods like spalted maple,that is also hard to finish?It's supposed to be an economy series,so using a spalted maple top of lesser quality due to financial reasons would also make it look cheap

So i voted for bubinga,cause i believe it can hide its flaws easier

My suggestion would be to have two qualities of wood tops for such woods,and fix the price accordingly.i wouldn't mind give some bucks more for an awesome spalted maple on an agile

I hope what i said makes sense if i'm wrong please correct me


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 12, 2010)

i voted bubinga


----------



## Galius (Feb 12, 2010)

It looks like we may have some mockups really soon guys so keep your fingers crossed and your eyes open....


----------



## Rommel (Feb 12, 2010)

Voted for spalted, but wouldn't mind bubinga.


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

Absolutely spalted. It is my very favourite top wood.


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey all, here's a first pass at mockups for these options. Getting these to look authentic will obviously be a bit trickier since there's likely to be a fair amount of variation in the final pattern of the wood, but it's just to get a rough idea at this point. The zebrawood turned out a fair amount darker than the sample bass, but I couldn't bring myself to adjust it much more because I think it looks badass. The others are close-ish, I think.

I'm willing to do variations on these as well, at least in terms of body style and viable fretboard material, or if you know of better sample images for the body woods (has to be a pretty large image to work well).


----------



## Galius (Feb 12, 2010)

djohns74 said:


> Hey all, here's a first pass at mockups for these options. Getting these to look authentic will obviously be a bit trickier since there's likely to be a fair amount of variation in the final pattern of the wood, but it's just to get a rough idea at this point. The zebrawood turned out a fair amount darker than the sample bass, but I couldn't bring myself to adjust it much more because I think it looks badass. The others are close-ish, I think.
> 
> I'm willing to do variations on these as well, at least in terms of body style and viable fretboard material, or if you know of better sample images for the body woods (has to be a pretty large image to work well).


 
Wow those look great!! The examples are about as close as youre going to get. You should hit up some Intrepids as well!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a tough call, I _love_ Spalted maple, but i agree with a couple of statements about it being inconsistent...

Bubinga would be pretty cool I think, but if possible i'd _love_ to see Spalt as well


----------



## COBHC (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted bubinga , but Id also like the zebrawood(that mockup looks awesome).


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 13, 2010)

i would buy an agile interceptor 8 30" (or at least 28 5/8) *pro* with spalted maple without hesitation (well i'd do what i had to to put a deposit down...).

pleeeasse these need matching headstocks. that was one of the problems with the ash models. or IDK, paint it black. but don't leave it natural non-top.

also imo a black agile logo over matching headstock would look absolutely killer on the lighter-wood topped guitars, idk how realstic that would be, but it would be a really nice touch


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 13, 2010)

Spalted maple all the way!


----------



## RG7 (Feb 13, 2010)

That looks like a one piece spalted maple top.
I wonder how much that will cost to get into production?
Im guessing he'd probably do a 2 or 3 piece, and thats were it get's inconsistent.


----------



## Galius (Feb 13, 2010)

RG7 said:


> That looks like a one piece spalted maple top.
> I wonder how much that will cost to get into production?
> Im guessing he'd probably do a 2 or 3 piece, and thats were it get's inconsistent.


 
It would be a laminate top so its not using a whole huge expensive piece of wood.


----------



## Phlegethon (Feb 13, 2010)

seeing as I haven't seen a lot of zebrawood topped guitars when it comes to this sort of thing I'll go with that. although any of the other options are also rather good looking


----------



## Galius (Feb 15, 2010)

Any more input/opinions on these??


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2010)

the full bubinga looks fanTASTIC.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 15, 2010)

bubinga FTW!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 15, 2010)

i think we can all agree that the option of cool tops in general are awesome, just the main thing that we need are ebony boards/neckthrough/pro. 

btw are those hipshot trems or what? (i wanna research installing graphtech saddles)


----------



## malphas (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm kind of leaning towards Zebrawood, but Bubinga would be a nice option too.


----------



## Galius (Feb 15, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i think we can all agree that the option of cool tops in general are awesome, just the main thing that we need are ebony boards/neckthrough/pro.
> 
> btw are those hipshot trems or what? (i wanna research installing graphtech saddles)


 
When talking to Kurt he said that doing ebony boards would be preety much out of the question as its hard to get. So more than likely rosewood and maple variations, or possibly pairing up certian combos that go together the best (ie: bubinga & rosewood or spalted & maple) Thats why we are looking for opinions on what people would want. I personally would be all over a bubinga & rosewood combination. One thing thats pretty certain at this point is being neck thru. When I asked him about which bridge he thought would be going on them he said 

"Most likely use the Agile 8 bridge. We have a wider saddle throw and the 
paint does not come off as easily."

I personally have no problem with the Agile 8 bridge. It does the job just as good as my Hipshot 8 and im sure it will help keep the cost down at the same time.

I know alot of people are used to having the 5 piece neck thru showing on the front of the guitars. At first I kinda thought about the idea of the laminate over just the wings but this would look pretty funny and the neck thru is there more for build quality as the exotic wood look was the point of these tops. The spalted maple would look good with just a complete natural finish all around but we would need ideas as to what would look the best with bubinga and zebrawood (if this finish happens).


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 15, 2010)

Bu-fucking-binga.,


Also, how about an Intrepid in 27", eh?


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 15, 2010)

Galius said:


> When talking to Kurt he said that doing ebony boards would be preety much out of the question as its hard to get. So more than likely rosewood and maple variations, or possibly pairing up certian combos that go together the best (ie: bubinga & rosewood or spalted & maple) Thats why we are looking for opinions on what people would want. I personally would be all over a bubinga & rosewood combination. One thing thats pretty certain at this point is being neck thru. When I asked him about which bridge he thought would be going on them he said
> 
> "Most likely use the Agile 8 bridge. We have a wider saddle throw and the
> paint does not come off as easily."
> ...



man i wish i cold e-rep you again. hm. i'd be really stoked if someone could send me the measurements of the saddles so i could tell ahead of time what they were... as i'm normally a trem guy and the main reason to get a fixed bridge for me would be that the kahler is not easily piezo'd

hmm. well i think both options would be cool. i guess if i went for a spalted 7, i would either ebonize a rosewood board. i suppose maple would be pretty cool too, along with zebrawood or spalted maple. random question- but is it totally out of the question to try the intrepid body with that original reversed headstock? (just throwing it out there idk if anyone else was wondering about that lolol). but i would be fine with either or.

hehe i won't lie i really just want a sceptor pro (neckthrough) with 2 passives and 28 5/8" scale. i'd be totally happy just to see the natural finish with mahogany as what happened on the intrepids (with maple board). that was dead sexy. imo that would keep the cost down. my main gripe with getting a mahogany model with the flamed maple veneer is that i would prefer the tonality of a mahogany maple neck-through with a nice long scale length. but of course if we're looking at a reasonable total price, then, there would be absolutely nothing wrong with that at all (lol). just imo spalted maple really does look best with jet-black boards.


----------



## Galius (Feb 15, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> man i wish i cold e-rep you again. hm. i'd be really stoked if someone could send me the measurements of the saddles so i could tell ahead of time what they were... as i'm normally a trem guy and the main reason to get a fixed bridge for me would be that the kahler is not easily piezo'd
> 
> hmm. well i think both options would be cool. i guess if i went for a spalted 7, i would either ebonize a rosewood board. i suppose maple would be pretty cool too, along with zebrawood or spalted maple. random question- but is it totally out of the question to try the intrepid body with that original reversed headstock? (just throwing it out there idk if anyone else was wondering about that lolol). but i would be fine with either or.
> 
> hehe i won't lie i really just want a sceptor pro (neckthrough) with 2 passives and 28 5/8" scale. i'd be totally happy just to see the natural finish with mahogany as what happened on the intrepids (with maple board). that was dead sexy. imo that would keep the cost down. my main gripe with getting a mahogany model with the flamed maple veneer is that i would prefer the tonality of a mahogany maple neck-through with a nice long scale length. but of course if we're looking at a reasonable total price, then, there would be absolutely nothing wrong with that at all (lol). just imo spalted maple really does look best with jet-black boards.


 
I told Kurt that it was up to him if he wanted to also do Intrepids with the tops but I pitched it mainly as a natural progression to a neck thru Septor. Im not positive about the measurements of the saddles and dont have a very accurate way to measure them so haopefully someone can do that for you.


----------



## carbon (Feb 15, 2010)

Any of them as long as they make a lefty version as well!


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually made some Intrepids and for some reason never uploaded them. Here they are anyway. They didn't look all that different to me, so I made one of 'em with a maple fretboard just for kicks.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 16, 2010)

i dont need another 8 but dammit id get one of EACH of those


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG Bubinga intrepid pro with Ebony board would be so so so sweet.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 16, 2010)

Galius said:


> I told Kurt that it was up to him if he wanted to also do Intrepids with the tops but I pitched it mainly as a natural progression to a neck thru Septor. Im not positive about the measurements of the saddles and dont have a very accurate way to measure them so haopefully someone can do that for you.



cool dude hehe i'm all about a neckthrough sceptor myself.i was wondering though if this would be possible, for example... 




(hehe just throwing it out there). just for one run?  don't you see the lines! loli really don't like the 4+4 headstock personally

not to mention though, i'd personally be more fond of a sceptor neck-through than an interceptor anyway, as that would give us more options


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ever since listening to Ihsahn's After, I've been more and more inclined to get an 8 string. Agile has been the most affordable and usable possibility. These tops would totally push me to get one (possibly even before I get a 7  ) However, Ebony is the only acceptable fingerboard IMO (or birdseye) and that MAY be a dealbreaker for me...


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 16, 2010)

digging the bubinga top very much, my question is what about wenge? a wenge topped intrepid would be uber tits, 30" scale with dual buckers


----------



## 4jfor (Feb 16, 2010)

I reckon zebrawood's the way to go, very cool.

These tops can be seen on the same 6 string bass at rondo here
Brice HXB-406 6-String Zebra at RondoMusic.com
Brice HXB-406 6-String Nat Bubinga at RondoMusic.com 
Brice HXB-406 Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 16, 2010)

What about alder body, spalted maple top, mahogany neck with a birdseye maple fretboard?


----------



## Galius (Feb 16, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> cool dude hehe i'm all about a neckthrough sceptor myself.i was wondering though if this would be possible, for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This was mentioned before, but it was said that it would be best to keep the headstocks paired up with their respecive bodies.



djohns74 said:


> I actually made some Intrepids and for some reason never uploaded them. Here they are anyway. They didn't look all that different to me, so I made one of 'em with a maple fretboard just for kicks.


 
Sweet thanks bro. If we get a good response with both models and Kurt sees it just means we get more options 



goth_fiend said:


> digging the bubinga top very much, my question is what about wenge? a wenge topped intrepid would be uber tits, 30" scale with dual buckers


 
I dont recall seeing any models on Rondos site with that top. I used these as the best looking possibilities using what his factory already had at had. Would look cool, but not sure if its a real possibility at this time.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 16, 2010)

spalted maple > bubinga > zebrawood


----------



## Galius (Feb 16, 2010)

The mockups are all updated on the front page now.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 16, 2010)

Galius said:


> This was mentioned before, but it was said that it would be best to keep the headstocks paired up with their respecive bodies.



well, in that case, i vote sceptor pro, as per the original idea!


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 16, 2010)

Spalt FTW.


----------



## afflictive (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd definetely get one of those 8s with either Zebrawood or Bubinga. Both looks good, but I'd prefer the Bubinga Septor. Neck thru, alder/mahogany, both one and dual pickup choices, 27"/28,625"/30" and a fixed bridge - now that's something I would invest in!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 17, 2010)

fwiw apparently my buddy just picked up an intrepid, looks like 28 5/8" scale, i'm gonna try it out and see how i get along with that scale length.

i was thinking about it yesterday and i realized, if one goes for 30", the strings would sound less "muddy" on the low F# or B so that you could play the riffs you'd normally play down near frets 1-4 higher on the FB. hm... always pros and cons to everything


----------



## Galius (Feb 18, 2010)

Im not sure how alot of you feel about the active emgs in the pros, but I see they released this

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | 808X

If they really did improve the sound I would not mind to try them again. Mabey i should let kurt know about these to see if he can switch to these in at least the regular production models that have actives.


----------



## Samer (Feb 18, 2010)

I would buy one of each, but the reverse headstock is bad idea (IMO), makes it neck heavy, keep it 4+4 and im in!


----------



## Galius (Feb 18, 2010)

Samer said:


> I would buy one of each, but the reverse headstock is bad idea (IMO), makes it neck heavy, keep it 4+4 and im in!


 
I have 2 Septors with reverse headstock. They balance perfect actually. Plus reverse headstocks are better for the ERGs as the higher strings have less length to stretch thus less tension, and the lowest strings get the benefit of their much needed extra tension. String tension dosent ONLY depend on the scale length, the string still has to stretch the lenght past the nut for you to achieve your note. It was funny because when I called Leo at Big City Strings when I needed longer strings for my reverse headstocks, he even mentioned the same benefit of the reverse stock.


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 18, 2010)

i would buy the spalted maple intrepid with the maple board in a heartbeat.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 19, 2010)

Galius said:


> I have 2 Septors with reverse headstock. They balance perfect actually. Plus reverse headstocks are better for the ERGs as the higher strings have less length to stretch thus less tension, and the lowest strings get the benefit of their much needed extra tension. String tension dosent ONLY depend on the scale length, the string still has to stretch the lenght past the nut for you to achieve your note. It was funny because when I called Leo at Big City Strings when I needed longer strings for my reverse headstocks, he even mentioned the same benefit of the reverse stock.


 
im getting more and more intrigued by this whole concept. i never liked the look of the reverse headstock, but functionality is more important anyway so i may be getting myself a septor next run =)


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 20, 2010)

Galius said:


> I have 2 Septors with reverse headstock. They balance perfect actually. Plus reverse headstocks are better for the ERGs as the higher strings have less length to stretch thus less tension, and the lowest strings get the benefit of their much needed extra tension. String tension dosent ONLY depend on the scale length, the string still has to stretch the lenght past the nut for you to achieve your note. It was funny because when I called Leo at Big City Strings when I needed longer strings for my reverse headstocks, he even mentioned the same benefit of the reverse stock.



i've heard both arguments for this debate, and i have guitars with and without reversed HS. but anyway... dude... is there any way we could get the option for 30" scale length on this run? i guess 28 5/8" would be acceptable, but i'd really like a 30" option (having tried a 28 5/8" agile yesteraday and being completely shocked when we measured the scale length).

but getting strings for a 30" reversed headstock guitar i guess is a totally different ballpark.

but i would do it.


----------



## Galius (Feb 20, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i've heard both arguments for this debate, and i have guitars with and without reversed HS. but anyway... dude... is there any way we could get the option for 30" scale length on this run? i guess 28 5/8" would be acceptable, but i'd really like a 30" option (having tried a 28 5/8" agile yesteraday and being completely shocked when we measured the scale length).
> 
> but getting strings for a 30" reversed headstock guitar i guess is a totally different ballpark.
> 
> but i would do it.


 
Thats up to Kurt. I just pitched the Septor Pros and natural wood tops for all the 8s to him. If they go over well im sure he will keep expanding on what he makes available just as all the intrepids and Interceptor 8s eventually got 30" versions. Im not sure how limited hes going to want to keep his models as to not overload the factory.


----------



## Galius (Mar 25, 2010)

Just a bump to see if there are any people interested that havent seen this yet. Hoping to have the results to show Kurt by the end of April.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you add "all of the above"?


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 26, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> cool dude hehe i'm all about a neckthrough sceptor myself.i was wondering though if this would be possible, for example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never really disliked the intrepid headstock, it's pretty nice for a 4+4; but that looks fucking delicious. I'd love a run of Intrepids with reverse headstocks. Sexual.


----------



## metalvince333 (Mar 26, 2010)

The bubinga with maple board septor is beyond beautiful! I would buy that for sure, neck thru or not (neck thru is still better )


----------



## Dave Camarillo (Mar 26, 2010)

I am really interested in a Spalted Maple Septor 828!!! They look insane. Any word on the possibility thus far with Kurt? ETA on that? Thanks!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 26, 2010)

I voted bubinga, but I'd be stoked to buy any one of them. The others (especially spalted maple) tend to look a little too busy for me. That being said, they're still gorgeous.
Rosewood fretboard, for sure.


----------



## Galius (Mar 26, 2010)

Dave Camarillo said:


> I am really interested in a Spalted Maple Septor 828!!! They look insane. Any word on the possibility thus far with Kurt? ETA on that? Thanks!


 
Last I talked to Kurt it would most likely be a late summer/fall run. He sounded like it would be no problem so thats why im trying to get as much info to forward to him.


----------



## Dave Camarillo (Mar 26, 2010)

Galius said:


> Last I talked to Kurt it would most likely be a late summer/fall run. He sounded like it would be no problem so thats why im trying to get as much info to forward to him.



SOLD! Would love to get a heads up on a deposit date.


----------



## lctdmf (Mar 27, 2010)

Zebrano.


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump, for winnage.

This needa to happen. The natural 8s they did were nice but these would be impossible to resist.


----------



## Galius (Apr 23, 2010)

Im wondering if other people contacting kurt asking about these would help....
I brought it up a few weeks back to him and he said he would look over the thread and get back to me. If I dont hear anything I may just order a even better version of one of these through the custom shop when it opens back up.


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 23, 2010)

Galius said:


> Im wondering if other people contacting kurt asking about these would help....
> I brought it up a few weeks back to him and he said he would look over the thread and get back to me. If I dont hear anything I may just order a even better version of one of these through the custom shop when it opens back up.



Just done it.

I've said it time and time again but I'd love to see more barebones models which sacrifice certain features for the quality of wood. A 6/7/8 string baritone length with a nice 1 piece body and 1 passive bridge pickup, hipshot-esque bridge and no fancy finishes would be brilliant. Reverse headstock ofcourse. To get maximum rythm tone for your money really.


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn all of those are sexy! I'd probably go with bubinga, but they're all fucking sweet. I feel like spalted maple would be really inconsistent though.

EDIT: on further thought, spalted maple would look great


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 23, 2010)

That Bubinga mock up intrepid is sexy


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 25, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Just done it.
> 
> I've said it time and time again but I'd love to see more barebones models which sacrifice certain features for the quality of wood. A 6/7/8 string baritone length with a nice 1 piece body and 1 passive bridge pickup, hipshot-esque bridge and no fancy finishes would be brilliant. Reverse headstock ofcourse. To get maximum rythm tone for your money really.



+1


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's a terrible Idea. I'm now GASing for another 8, you fucker


----------



## Tirell (Apr 29, 2010)

GAS!!!

voted spalted maple


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 29, 2010)

spalted looks the best imo. i know its expensive but walnut would look really awesome.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 29, 2010)

its all about the spalted


----------



## Daggorath (May 1, 2010)

The thing about these, they're only gunna look better in real life. Aslong as they don't cheap out on the wood ofcourse. GASGASGAS


----------



## Galius (May 1, 2010)

The spalted ive seen come out of rondo has been hit or miss from what ive seen, but usually looks ok.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 1, 2010)

First Spalted then Zebra.


----------



## Antimatter (May 2, 2010)

Those mockups look awesome.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 2, 2010)

Neckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthrough.


----------



## Galius (May 2, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> Neckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthroughneckthrough.


 
I assume you didnt notice the "pro" in the name....meaning neck thru


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 2, 2010)

GOD the non-ebony on this makes me cry...if there was a spalted run of 7 string pros, I would shit everywhere


----------



## Jay Jay (May 2, 2010)

Galius said:


> I assume you didnt notice the "pro" in the name....meaning neck thru



Ohh, my bad dude!
I guess I kinda just skimmed through and thought you were being like "Would people want it neck-through or what?" 
Yes, Neck-through is win!


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 2, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> I've said it time and time again but I'd love to see more barebones models which sacrifice certain features for the quality of wood. A 6/7/8 string baritone length with a nice 1 piece body and 1 passive bridge pickup, hipshot-esque bridge and no fancy finishes would be brilliant. Reverse headstock ofcourse. To get maximum rythm tone for your money really.


 +2


----------



## Hollowway (May 2, 2010)

Galius said:


> The spalted ive seen come out of rondo has been hit or miss from what ive seen, but usually looks ok.



Exactly. There are a couple of photos on there now with none of the "black lines" that make spalts so cool. My guess is that they would, by definition, use cheaper woods to make it cost effective, much in the same way that the flamed tops don't look the same quality as a Carvin, etc. Personally, I can't stand spalts that don't have much figuring. The bass below is from Rondo, and I don't like that level of spalting at all...


----------



## Malacoda (May 2, 2010)

^Yeah, that's pretty gross. But maybe these could be in an "exotic woods" category, where the buyer pays a little extra for some nice wood?


----------



## Malacoda (May 3, 2010)

Oh yeah - what about 7s? I would kill for a Septor 7 spalted.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (May 3, 2010)

I would easily drop money on an Agile-8, and would even more readily do so if it was done in spalted maple. I can't attest to what it would look like when done on a budget (as I know next to nothing about wood, sadly), but I know that I do very much like the way spalted maple looks... it would give me an excuse to finally grow a pair and buy an 8. Please make this.


----------



## Jay Jay (May 3, 2010)

I don't know what I'd like more, a Spalted Intrepid or a Spalted Interceptor! 
I'm thinking I'd go with the Intrepid just so that I didn't have the same regular superstrat shape!

I'd really love one of these! I hope these can get done at some point!


----------



## Daggorath (May 5, 2010)

On the issue of wood quality; those spalted 6 string teles have always looked fantastic to me. Anything like that would be great!


----------



## jbab (May 14, 2010)

I would buy a spalted maple Intrepid with a maple fingerboard (I'd prefer ebony though) ANYTIME! I hope left-handed models will be available if they do make these!! The zebra wood looks gorgeous too!


----------



## lefty robb (May 14, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Exactly. There are a couple of photos on there now with none of the "black lines" that make spalts so cool. My guess is that they would, by definition, use cheaper woods to make it cost effective, much in the same way that the flamed tops don't look the same quality as a Carvin, etc. Personally, I can't stand spalts that don't have much figuring. The bass below is from Rondo, and I don't like that level of spalting at all...



yeah, that's not spalt, that maple with some sharpie drawn lines lol...If the runs are going to be like this, don't even bother.


----------



## Dethfield (May 14, 2010)

I voted bubinga...

Also, can you ask kurt to make an Intrepid 828 with Kahler 2228 bridge? That would be sweet.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (May 16, 2010)

I would kill for that spalted one. They all look great.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 16, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Exactly. There are a couple of photos on there now with none of the "black lines" that make spalts so cool. My guess is that they would, by definition, use cheaper woods to make it cost effective, much in the same way that the flamed tops don't look the same quality as a Carvin, etc. Personally, I can't stand spalts that don't have much figuring. The bass below is from Rondo, and I don't like that level of spalting at all...





Malacoda said:


> ^Yeah, that's pretty gross. But maybe these could be in an "exotic woods" category, where the buyer pays a little extra for some nice wood?




Page one. That's pretty much what i thought at first place Really spalted maple is a strange wood ..if figures tend to be completely different from tree to tree on regular woods,imagine the quality diversity in this wood,whose figurings depends also on the figure of the decay..The super cool spalts we all GAS for are not for economy series...The mockups would look really good in person but IMO i think rondo can't pull spalt out this good for the usual pricings...Even with barebone specs..And don't forget the difficulty in finishing..more coats=more bucks

On the other had,bubinga and zebrawood,relatively to spalted,can cheat the price out of it in terms of appearance that's what i think..God damn any luthiers here to give opinions?


----------



## hypermagic (May 16, 2010)

Zebrawood


----------



## Romain (Mar 27, 2011)

omg, kurt did it !






at Agile Intrepid Dual 828 EB Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Korpau (Mar 27, 2011)

They are all fucking sexy, but i liked the Bubinga best.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 27, 2011)

Romain said:


> omg, kurt did it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he did.


----------



## Nile (Mar 27, 2011)

bubinga is badass


----------



## Subz (Mar 27, 2011)

^Bubinga with Ebony and would be a buy from me.^


----------



## Galius (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah it took him long enough lol. But he has no clue how good of a move it would be to so the other wood finishes too.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Apr 3, 2011)

That spalted maple is super nice. I emailed him about doing Natural Satin Mahogany Septors, he said he'll probably make them for the Christmas orders. So looks like if these come into production, that'll be two Agile's for me to save up for!


----------



## Romain (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see the model anymore ! NOOOO ! :'(


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 6, 2011)

djohns74 said:


> Hey all, here's a first pass at mockups for these options. Getting these to look authentic will obviously be a bit trickier since there's likely to be a fair amount of variation in the final pattern of the wood, but it's just to get a rough idea at this point. The zebrawood turned out a fair amount darker than the sample bass, but I couldn't bring myself to adjust it much more because I think it looks badass. The others are close-ish, I think.
> 
> I'm willing to do variations on these as well, at least in terms of body style and viable fretboard material, or if you know of better sample images for the body woods (has to be a pretty large image to work well).


would you mind trying the zebrawood with the stripes going sideways?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2011)

IMO, the spalted maple on the Intrepid looks really bad. I would like it if it was a quality spalt, but that one isn't enticing at all.


----------



## Galius (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> would you mind trying the zebrawood with the stripes going sideways?


I didnt do the mockups. Another forum member did them as a favor.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 7, 2011)

i'd buy it in a heartbeat:


----------



## Alwballe (Apr 8, 2011)

Septor Elite Bubinga 30" w rosewood fretboard.
I Wouldnt hesitate a second.


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 8, 2011)

intrepid dual w/spalted maple and ebony fretboard. looks fantastic and I will sell my soul to buy it!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 11, 2011)

Zebra, definitely.


----------



## Johnmar (Feb 23, 2012)

How do you make those mockups?


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 23, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> How do you make those mockups?


EDIT: Wow, I read that question wrong at first, what the hell is wrong with my eyes? 

Anyway, I made these in Photoshop, starting with shape layers traced from pictures of actual guitars. From there, it's just a matter of adding some wood samples over top along with some strategic beveling of the edges to add some depth and that's about it. They aren't super realistic, but I've got the layers in the file set up so it's fairly straightforward to swap things around. Apparently these mockups were made more than two years ago!  I also did the original Septor/Interceptor 8 string mockups that were featured on Rondo's site before the first models were produced, which is what these were based on.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 23, 2012)

djohns74 said:


> EDIT: Wow, I read that question wrong at first, what the hell is wrong with my eyes?
> 
> Anyway, I made these in Photoshop, starting with shape layers traced from pictures of actual guitars. From there, it's just a matter of adding some wood samples over top along with some strategic beveling of the edges to add some depth and that's about it. They aren't super realistic, but I've got the layers in the file set up so it's fairly straightforward to swap things around. Apparently these mockups were made more than two years ago!  I also did the original Septor/Interceptor 8 string mockups that were featured on Rondo's site before the first models were produced, which is what these were based on.



Dude, they look great. Am I actually considering an agile now...


----------



## Galius (Feb 23, 2012)

Too bad Kurt never followed through with the idea.....


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would definitely get a Septor Elite Bubinga 27" if he offered it.



Galius said:


> Too bad Kurt never followed through with the idea.....



Yeah That sucks. You would think all these votes could have persuaded him.


----------



## DropSplash (Feb 24, 2012)

Galius said:


> Too bad Kurt never followed through with the idea.....



Seriously. I think a Septor Spalted Maple, with a Bubinga neck would be killer


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 25, 2012)

I know Konfyouzd on here has an Intrepid with a spalted top. I don't know it that one was related to this poll at all though.


----------



## djinn314 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would buy a Spalted Maple topped 8 the first chance I got. That's my dream guitar. I've always like the Intrepid body shape too but I am a stickler for inlay's. (vision problems)


----------



## CruzDrum (Feb 26, 2012)

im gonna go for dyed bubinga,i want it to be red-er then the brice bass 
bubinga tob maple board with black hold your breaf block inlays alder body maple neck 26.5/28.5 scale black hardware no trem reverse headstock


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 26, 2012)

Galius said:


> I contacted Kurt about adding Bubinga, Spalted Maple, and possibly Zebrawood tops to the Septor 8s, and possibly the Interceptor 8s and Intrepids all depending on the hastle of multiple variations. The last Septor 8 run was bolt on standards so this would be *"Septor Dual Passive Pro"*. It would be a ways off since the summer runs are already in motion so this is to get details nailed down. Here are a couple examples and we hope to have some more coming, but it seems like a good option to give the Agile 8s an even more custom handbuilt look (Sherman, .........., ECT). Vote for what you would be most inclined to purchase so we can let Kurt know how much demand there would be.
> 
> A huge thanks to Dave (djohns74) for putting the time into mockups.
> 
> ...


 where did you get these concept pics from?


----------



## Zachmandude (Feb 27, 2012)

an 830 version of the spalt-maple capped, Ash bodied, all maple or maple/ebony neck Intrepid would be my next 8 string, hands down. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## djohns74 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> where did you get these concept pics from?


Reading is hard


----------



## Galius (Feb 27, 2012)

djohns74 said:


> Reading is hard


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 27, 2012)

Eww. That Agile spalt was really bland. This was going to be a issue from the start as people pointed out. Round here, spalts are usually attached to some Blackmachine custom monster. 

Expecting a nice spalt from Agile is like expecting a PRS 10 top on an LTD.


----------

